# FP won't the flow



## Carl Fisher (Oct 31, 2012)

So I've been using one of my FP's for a while with a medium point herriance nib on it.  It's a Jr. Gent II with the kit front section and feed.  I've got a converter in it and am using private reserve copper burst ink.

It's a hard starter and after a time starts to skip and will eventually stop.  Anything remotely fast on a straight line will skip and eventually it will start skipping on simple writing of letters.  I have to pull the back off and give the converter about a 1/16-1/8 twist to get it flowing well again.

After the little kick start with the piston, it seems good for a full page or so but then starts to skip again...or after leaving the pen sit for a day or two.

Does this sound like a feed issue?  If so, is there anything to try to resolve it?


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 31, 2012)

I recently tried the same ink on a similar setup (bock nib instead of heritance), and I get similar results.  Other inks work great in that pen.  But the Copper Burst doesn't seem to flow as well and the pen can't keep up with me.

I tried the Copper Burst in another pen (noodler's nib and feed) that had been working flawlessly with a couple different inks and had the same problems.  Skipping and fading.

I think it is something about the Copper Burst vs other colors.

I suppose I could adjust the feed for better flow and dedicate a pen to this ink, but to be honest with you I don't like it that much.  I would describe the ink as more of a Mud Burst than a Copper Burst.  But everybody sees color different and has different likes / dislikes (obviously I'm in the dislike camp).  If you really like the color, you might sacrifice a feed and see if you can improve the flow.

When I was researching my problems I came across some posts from other users (different forums) who claim that the color stability of the Copper Burst is not that great and it will become increasingly brown with age.  Maybe the ink characteristics change with age as well.

Ed


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2012)

You have a couple things going on.  First would be flow issues.  Clean the feed and nib good, either make a flush or buy one.  Get a piece of brass that is .002 thick and clean the slit.  Now put it all back together and check your nib alignment.  If it is not laying down enough ink, with the nail of your index fingers, lift the wings of the nib while pushing down with your thumbs at the breather hole.  If it is too wet when writing then do the oposite, push down on the wings.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Oct 31, 2012)

IPD_Mr said:


> You have a couple things going on.  First would be flow issues.  Clean the feed and nib good, either make a flush or buy one.  Get a piece of brass that is .002 thick and clean the slit.  Now put it all back together and check your nib alignment.  If it is not laying down enough ink, with the nail of your index fingers, lift the wings of the nib while pushing down with your thumbs at the breather hole.  If it is too wet when writing then do the oposite, push down on the wings.



Mike - I hope that works for him.

I have two different pens that don't like the Private Reserve Copper Burst, but work great with the following inks:

Private Reserve DC Supershow Blue
Private Reserve DC Super Violet
Everflo Orchid
Private Reserve Foam Green 

Sadly, that's all the inks I own to test.  The only one of my inks that has given me problems is the Private Reserve Copper Burst.  I've had it in the pens a couple of times and it's always the same problems.  I use Perfect Pen Flush when I change inks.  The nib slits are clean and clear.

Ed

P.S. Please don't send me a replacement bottle.  That's not why I'm posting.  Just trying to share my experiences with ink under the belief that not all inks are equal (even within a brand).


----------



## Carl Fisher (Oct 31, 2012)

Good tip on the nib.  Before I start playing with that though I'm going to flush it, give it a good cleaning and put some of the Velvet Black in.

I've read of issues with particular ink colors on FPN but this is the first I've heard of anyone else having issues with Copper Burst.  I'll try it in another pen as well to get an idea. It's not like I have a shortage of FPs :biggrin:


----------



## Gilrock (Oct 31, 2012)

Carl Fisher said:


> ... I have to pull the back off and give the converter about a 1/16-1/8 twist to get it flowing well again...


 
If you look a few threads back I made the statement below about the FP I made for myself.  It sure sounds like you are describing the same problem.  I haven't tried any of the suggestions yet.  Once mine starts flowing it flows great...it just seems like it needs a little pressure behind the ink to kickstart it.

"The only thing I'm finding is sometimes I go to write and nothing comes out and it seems like I have to open it up and turn the converter a little to put some pressure on the ink."


----------



## IPD_Mr (Oct 31, 2012)

There are different issues with different inks.  Some can be a flow problem.  The fast dry stuff from PR is a real pain if you like a dry writer or an extra fine nib.  Noodlers is know to be heavily saturated with pigments and can stain pen bodies.  Some people will not honor a warranty when Noodlers or PR is used.  You will also find a big theory out there on surfactants and the problems caused by using one formula over another.  There is all kinds of stuff out there about inks and issues and I think it would be a blast if I was a chemist, but I am not.  Just remember it like this:  If you like a blue or black of one brand, it does not mean that the different colors will feel the same when you write with them.  There is just too many variables that change an inks quality when you change the pigmentation.


----------



## frank123 (Oct 31, 2012)

If you get one that is a slow starter sometimes (like when it hasn't been used for a couple of days) you can just sort of hold it by the rear end of the body and lightly flick it like a whip and that should start the ink flowing again.  

Two things to watch out for, keep the cap on while doing it and flick gently so it doesn't fling ink out into the cap.  It doesn't take much of a fling to get it going again if the nib or feed isn't clogged up with dried ink.

Much easier that messing with the cartridge or converter to squeeze some ink out to get it started again.

Again, keep the cap on.

FWIW, I've found an ultrasonic cleaner (cheap HF model) to work grandly for periodic complete cleaning of a fountain pen nib/feed/section.  Probably not good on a wood part.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 2, 2012)

Carl,

There's a post on FPN that might be helpful -- if you have a loupe, you might be able to see one of the conditions described.


----------

